# TAKING CLOMID WHILST PREGNANT!!!!



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi girls

i may be clutching at straws in trying to get an answer here but when I got my one and only bfp last year, i didnt even bother to do a test because i got my  .  I didnt sent a sample to the hospital until 2 weeks after my test date (this was our last IVF and because of all the other periods I got I assumed it had failed yet again)

Anyway, now we're on clomid and STUPIDLY i didnt to a test before i went on it because - again - i got my    However, DH has been badgering me to do a test to make sure.  But now I've finished my clomid tablets and am now on CD12.

What if I am pregnant ??  What damage does clomid to to an embryo?  

I will get a test today but am terrified.

Any advice please?

Thanks girls
Love Gill xo


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

If you've had a proper bleed prior to starting the clomid and now you're experiencing what sounds like ovulation pains/symptoms then sadly I wouldn't have thought you would be pg...however, if you're really concerned perhaps you should do a pg test (I never bothered when on clomid as AF would arrive and I'd start next lot).

Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Gill
you might be interested in this http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,51781.0.html

very scary indeed x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I wouldn't have thought too much damage will have been done by taking a couple of clomid pills...although obviously I'm no medical expert, I expect there's been several instances of this happening with no real problems & any babies have gone on to be happy and healthy  There are instances where women have conceived whilst taking downregging drugs at start of ivf treatment so although different medications, I'm sure its pretty similar...I would've thought that if only taken a few clomid pills then wouldn't do any harm but obviously if continued taking clomid further into pregnancy then may cause problems.

I would try not to worry about it as I'm sure you're fine...but please, speak to your consultant as they are the professionals who will know.


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Minxy and flowerpot

thanks so much for your replies.  

I have just done a test and ..... as expected ... negative - but at least I dont need to worry about damaging a pregnancy I suppose!

thanks alot for your support and Minxy, good luck with the IVF
Love Gill xo


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

For the first 6 weeks of a pregnancy nothing apparently gets through to the foetus from the Mother so I can't imagine it would be that harmful if in the early stages but I'm also no expert....


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

over35 is right...during very early pg there is no placenta as such...it is the corpus luteum (with release of progesterone) that sustains pregnancy until the placenta takes over...once there's a placenta then that's when the foetus will take nourishment etc from the mother...


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi gill 
now that u have     got the +ive  i feel a bit easier talking to u although it is gutting that it is a BFN this is prob best as i dint do a pg test b4 stating my 1st clomid cycle and i fell pg but i m/c a week after finding out so i would always say its best to b safe than sorry 
better luck nxt time 
take care steph


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Gill, glad you have got your mind put at rest  

For anyone refering back to this with the same problem, Lucy Loud has updated her post and it looks like she has been told at the doctors that clomid in early pregnancy isnt a worry, its more when taken later around month 4 xxx


----------

